# Delta Q charger repairs



## c0r1b0 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Is there anyone out there that can direct me to a repair service for a Delta Q 36 volt charger? Mine had an overtemp and died and since i was using it in a Duffy boat as a charger replacement it doesn't come under the factory warranty program (Modified). It's a great charger and I'd like to get it fixed. Thanks, Dick*


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

have you opened it up? Anything fried?

It could just be the temp sensor on the end of the black/white leads.


----------



## c0r1b0 (Oct 21, 2010)

I opened it and nothing looks bad. No cooked smell, no signs of damage, but it gets no power at all. Nothing lights up - it's just dead. Power to the unit is fine. Temperaure sensor could very well do that since a thermal trip would probably kill everything. The temperature sensor sounds like a good idea - at least it's a start. Get back to me with cost, shipping etc. Thanks!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

do you get ANY lights?

If its a bad sensor, it'l blink and then power off.


----------



## c0r1b0 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nothing that I can see. I just went out and did a complete recheck of the charger. There are no signs of internal damage - no electrical smell, no scorch or damage marks, no popped diodes - and also no power at all. It looks like a brand new charger. Go figure. Any ideas anyone? Naturally Delta Q won't take it back since it's not an original application, but a conversion to use in a Duffy boat.


----------

